# Best 'Power Tower' Chin/Dip stand?



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

As the title says really. What is the best quality for someone on a budget. Thanks!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

TBH, I think the machine's are much better than the stands


----------

